# Cycling Water Chemistry



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

BioCube 29 with 35lbs live rock and 40lbs live sand has been cycling for 3.5 week now.*

Test Results:

Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 0 ppm
Phosphate: 0 ppm
Carbonate(Alkalinity): 10 DKH or 179 ppm KH
Calcium: 400 ppm
Salinity: 1.026
PH: 8.07

All of my readings have been the same from day one, except PH. PH began at 7.90.*

I run my lights 5 1/2 hrs a day, yet haven't had a diatom bloom.*

HAS MY TANK CYCLED?

Thanks MetalArm


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If they've remained the same throughout, yes you are done. But you did forget to put up numbers for Nitrite, if there are any.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, the API Reef test kit didn't come with a Nitrite Test Kit. I guess I'll have to go pick one up. 

If nitrites are low, do you recommend putting in the CUC even though I didn't have a diatom bloom?

Thanks for all the help Reefing Madness. Your expertise is well appreciated.

Metal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I would wait til the Nitrites are 0, and Trates are under 40. But, if i'm a guessing man, I'd say your set.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, I'll buy a Nitrite kit, but Nitrartes are a 0ppm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> Ok, I'll buy a Nitrite kit, but Nitrartes are a 0ppm
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:thumbsup:

Was just saying, if you had an indication of any Trites, then you would have some Trates soon. But I'm not thinking your going to have a problem.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, I'll let you know what happens

BTW: I nuked one aiptasia but the other was fast, and sucked it self into a rock. Haven't seen it since. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> Ok, I'll let you know what happens
> 
> BTW: I nuked one aiptasia but the other was fast, and sucked it self into a rock. Haven't seen it since.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 They suck, I hear ya. Maybe you got him, if he hasn't come back.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope, never would have thought they could be so quick. 

In you opinion, how much should CUC cost? Don't want my local place charge me to much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

All depends on what your getting. All CUC, Snail, Hermit cost different.Nut shell though, Turbo snails are roughly $2.99, as are Bumble Bee Snails and Scarlet Reef Hermits. But, if you get them from another site, you can get them in a bundle for alot less.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Update: 

Nitrites: 0 ppm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> Update:
> 
> Nitrites: 0 ppm
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Rock N Roll!!!


----------

